# CS movie



## enr4ge (24. Juli 2002)

Hat wer für mich armen Inetclown n Tutorial , das mir zeigt, wie ich ein counterstrike movie mache ? Wäre nett... o,O


----------



## MoMo (24. Juli 2002)

*verschiedene lösungen...*

Hallo,

diese Frage ist nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten, zumal es sich um zwei wesentliche Probleme handelt:

- Wie erstelle ich Clips aus dem Spiel
- Wie schneide ich daraus ein Video

Zur Beantwortung letzterer Frage empfehle ich dir z.B. Adobe Premere zu kaufen und dann die Hilfe aufmerksam durchzulesen. Testerversion gibt's auf http://www.adobe.de. 

Die erste Frage liese sich recht leicht beantworten, wenn du einen Rechner mit beinahe uneingeschränkter Performenc hättest, den du aber wahrscheinlich nicht hast: Dann lädtst du dir einfach eine Screencapturing-Software herunter und startest das Aufzeichnungstool während du CS spielst. >Mehr Infos
Ansonsten bräuchtest du einen CAmcorder, den du entsprechend der Bildfreuenz deines Monitors einrichten müsstest. >Mehr Infos

Gruß
MMo


----------



## goela (24. Juli 2002)

Hi,
im Videoschnittforum wurde schon mal genau die selbe Frage gestellt!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=18220

Vielleicht hilfts weiter!


----------



## Keule (24. Juli 2002)

wie wärs mit 
planet-videos.com?
csmovies.net?
planetfortress.com/hlmp?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Ich verweise in weiteren Fällen freundlich auf die "suchen"-Funktion.


----------

